# Drone catches man sunbathing on top of wind turbine



## RustyTheGeek (Aug 28, 2015)

If you watch the video I think you'll agree that it was pretty well made. Nice area and landscape in background, smooth movement, etc. And it's a bit funny.

http://www.wcvb.com/news/drone-catches-man-sunbathing-on-top-of-wind-turbine/34968788


----------



## Click (Aug 28, 2015)

I agree with you.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Aug 28, 2015)

Does not look like he was sunbathing, but I guess people can sunbath with shirts on.

Perhaps he was meditating. People often choose isolated places to meditate and something like this that offers that view may be attractive.

If he was meditating, it is too bad it was interrupted by a drone. The guy is probably thinking that this would be a good place to find some privacy on top of that structure but no.


----------



## zim (Aug 28, 2015)

My god I got vertigo just watching that, I'm not good with heights, how doesn't he fall off I feel sick


----------

